# Spinergys + Surly Fixxer = Fixergys?



## Hollywood

I picked up a Surly Fixxer conversion kit a while ago and began eyeballing my older set of Spinergy Rev-X wheels in the garage. I finally got around to installing it and got a unique set of wheels in the process!

The kit comes with everything you need to make a clean conversion.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/IMG_7317.jpg"border=5>

<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/IMG_7322.jpg"border=5>

I had been running a single cog on the freehub body. King Cog w/spacers.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/IMG_7316.jpg"border=5>

First step was to strip the wheel of the hub body
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/IMG_7320.jpg"border=5>

The Fixxer body easily bolts on to the splines 
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/IMG_7321.jpg"border=5>

Then spin on a track cog and lockring, and add spacers
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/IMG_7324.jpg"border=5>

I ended up not using the Surly axle and keeping the stock Spinergy axle due to the fit in the cartridge bearing on the non-drive side. So for now I'm still using a q/r axle.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/IMG_7346.jpg"border=5>

Tighten everything down and mount it up!
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/IMG_7352.jpg"border=5>

Parking lot test ride
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/IMG_7327.jpg"border=5>

Pack it all in the Xtracycle and head for home 
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/IMG_7340.jpg"border=5>

Bonus Points for IDing this TV house
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/IMG_7354.jpg"border=5>

So far so good! The wheels are holding up great and feel very fast when accelerating. I do need to address the q/r axle scenario. Does anyone mfr chain tugs for forward-facing traditional dropouts? Something to just hold the axle back in the drops?

cheers and safe rides~
Jeff


----------



## Dave Hickey

Nice...If you don't do a lot of skidding, I wouldn't worry about the QR...

I've considered getting a fixer for an old set of Dura Ace 7700 wheels...


----------



## Arby

*Pimp.*

I love the way that looks. Wicked styly man, nice work!


----------



## Pablo

I like the Curtlo. Not so wild about pre-built or composite wheels. Sorry.


----------



## MTBMaven

I dig it for sure. Pimp +1


----------



## khill

Nice. I've been thinking about trying that contraption on some old wheels I have around. Maybe this will push me over the edge.



Hollywood said:


> Bonus Points for IDing this TV house


What kind of crappy architect builds a house for eight people (and a maid) with only one bathroom and doesn't even install a toilet?


----------



## empty_set

Nice conversion, HW. 

Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!


----------



## Dave Hickey

empty_set said:


> Nice conversion, HW.
> 
> Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!



Marsha is hot


----------



## Hollywood

*Bingo!*



khill said:


> What kind of crappy architect builds a house for eight people (and a maid) with only one bathroom and doesn't even install a toilet?


the Brady house is about a mile from where I live and I pass nearby when commuting. The funny thing is from the exterior its clear that its not a 2 story home. Ah, television magic...

drinks on me, khill


----------



## roadfix

Nice conversion.
Too bad my Spinergies are Campy compatible. The Fixxer will not work. I've been running my Spinergies SS as well....


----------



## Val_Garou

Hollywood said:


> Does anyone mfr chain tugs for forward-facing traditional dropouts? Something to just hold the axle back in the drops?


Late to the party, I know, but that bike looks great. Surly's Tugg-Nut does an excellent job with forward-facing dropouts and would provide me with a little peace-of-mind.


----------



## roadfix

Val_Garou said:


> Late to the party, I know, but that bike looks great. Surly's Tugg-Nut does an excellent job with forward-facing dropouts and would provide me with a little peace-of-mind.


Are you actually using one on a forward facing dropout? Just curious, because I always thought their chain tugs were for rear facing droupouts like most all others out there.


----------



## Hollywood

roadfix said:


> Are you actually using one on a forward facing dropout? Just curious, because I always thought their chain tugs were for rear facing droupouts like most all others out there.


me too, that's the problem. Unless they work both ways, which I'm not familiar with. The axle has been slipping a little with the q/r, skidding or not. Not comforting...


----------



## Val_Garou

No, a friend and I are both using them to great success on horizontal dropouts. I'll post a picture later, but the Tugg-Nut, unlike most tensioners, has no problem with forward-facing dropouts. 

Here, this image stolen from JensonUSA.com shows the slider of the Tuggnut; it's not visible in most pictures, as it's on the back. Most tensioners have a solid block that fits into the track ends of a frame, but the Tuggnut has those two raised tabs, not a solid block. As a result, it grips the curve of a dropout just fine. If you still have those wheel positioning screws in your dropouts, they'll usually nestle right in there.


----------



## Val_Garou

*As promised. . .*

but not sure if this is clearer. . .


----------



## Hollywood

Thanks VG! - that looks like the ticket.

are you running a pair or just the drive side?


----------



## roadfix

That's excellent. Thanks for the pic!

If you don't mind, I'd like to post your Tug Nut photo in BF as they're having a discussion whether this can be used on horizontal dropouts.....and on one seems to be sure, and that included myself.


----------



## Argentius

*Noice!*

As long as you're a gentle fixie rider, and not one of them crazy stuntie types, that'll be a great wheelsest. I love the look of those wheels on a bike like that....


----------



## Val_Garou

Hollywood--I'm just running drive side, but it's a SS, not a fixie, though it has QRs instead of nuts. So, you know, maybe it's a wash. I'd feel fine with just driveside, though, even fixed.

roadfix--take 'em wherever you'd like. Spread truth and whatnot. . .just glad I could lend a hand.


----------



## gpsser

here is the one I was talking about earlier. These are Free Agent BMX tugs, with the tab on the back ground off. Currently using an old 80's steel QR w/ no tensioner, stays put.


----------



## AdonisSJ

Hey Hollywood (or anyone who can help),

I'm trying to do the same thing, but when I took my rear Rev-X apart here's what my hub looked like:

<img src="https://www.adonissj.com/fixxer/photo2.jpg" />

Anyone seen a Rev-X like this before?

I was expecting this: 

<img src="https://www.adonissj.com/fixxer/rev-x_hub.gif" />

Thanks in advance.


----------



## the_don

a bit late, but, campagnolo?


----------



## the_don

Alright,

So I finally have my RevX and my fixxer.

I have gotten through the process, but i am a little concerned about the reusing of the revX axel (need to because of the sealed cartridge bearing) as surely this will throw off the centering of the wheel (I am using in my track frame and am using the spacers to try to make it 120mm). but the spacers only apply to the drive side and the non-drive side is spaced using the original width revX hub part (which is designed for a 130mm spacing).

so I have 2 questions:
1. Is this a problem? (I think it might)
2. Is there a way around this?


----------



## the_don

After a bit more tinkering i have come to 2 conclusions.
1. yes it is a problem.
2. the only way to do it will be to use the surly axle, but because that is designed for the loose-ball bearing, it will not fit and makes the hub about 4mm to wide to fit into the 120mm track dropouts.

This is beyond my ability, I noticed that in the RevX axle, on the non drive side there is what looks like a 5mm spacer, i am thinking if that can be removed, then maybe it can be used. but i can't see how to get it out.

i think I am going to pay a visit to dreamworks in Shibuya tomorrow after work to see if they can magic it to work. (Why did I move house 2 months ago? I used to live 3 minutes walk from Dreamworks and Sexton Super Piste)


----------



## the_don

This forum is lonely....

No one answers....

I think I found the answer though, on the Kalavinka blog.










and 










Seems like they are just making there own spacers and using the surly axle.

I will still go to dreamworks tomorrow with my wheel and see if he is willing to do something similar for me (hopefully he won't charge too much)


----------



## the_don

Taaaaa Daaaaaa!!!!!!

Stupid muggins finally got it on. It's a bit botched, I could do with another one of those thread on long washers that the surly kit comes with to slot into the drive side bearing for the non-drive side. 

Maybe I can order it from them?

At the moment I inserted the curved part from a loose ball bearing race. It holds the center of the bearing well, but I am sure it is not good for it in the long term.

The wheel itself seems in good condition, I think the bearings might need changing within the year. And they aren't very true, which I find surprising as I thought carbon wheels hold true.

But it rides quite nicely, i just need to get a locking skewer for the front hub (seller didn't include skewers).

here are my initial photos, sorry for the awful iphone lowlight quality.


----------

